# Banded Goose



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

How bad I wanted to grab this goose I saw at the lake yesterday. I see a lot of banded geese at the docks. Let me know if you all figure a way to catch em and take them bands off.lol


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Pruning shears


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

That reminds me of this one time we were duckin on the sundusky river, We return to where we launched from, and here's this lady feeding bread to these ducks. Well lo and behold he's a huge drake sporting some jewlery. Haha Only if I'd had the fishing net  .


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Best goose and duck call on the market says "Wonder Bread" on it. Just shake the bag a few times and here they come a running.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

7 iron. Play it back in your stance.


----------



## newbuckeye (Feb 6, 2006)

Flypilot, how about #4 shot?


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

#4 shot????? Unless your talkin hevi-shot that a little small try BB's


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2006)

I got a picture of one somewhere I think that had one aroudn its neck. This was at cowan lake. I see banded geese all the time around here at cowan lake and rocky fork.


----------

